# Another member looking for a Maltese CT/NY/MASS



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm at my wits end trying to find a fairly affordable Maltese in my area. I currently live in CT (todays date is Nov 26, 2011). I want to spend around $1,000 (don't laugh) but am willing to go a bit higher for a very good quality (young) male (non alpha) dog.

Last summer I lost a dearly beloved pet of 17 years. He was the light of my life and brought love and laughter to each and all of my days. I had a very maternal relationship with him and so It's been very difficult for me and my husband (we do not have children) to deal with the loss. I want to make it clear that I'm NOT looking to replace the pet I lost, which is why I'd like to adopt a dog instead. I have spent a long time reaseacrhing the perfect kind of dog that fits my own personal needs, and my first choice was a Malitpoo, however, I read it's a cross-bred dog and ultimately decided against it, although it's not totally crossed out. Then I found the maltese and fell in love! However, I'm having a heck of a time finding a breeder who not only has pups available right now (I know these things take time but I'm impatient) who will also welcome the buyer to come look at the liter and pick and take home without having to put a NON-refundable deposit on a dog I haven't even met! I'm doing all the leg work here and it's not easy traveling from state to state looking for a specific type of breed, but I will do it because in the end i know it will be worth it. You would think Ct would be full of these breeders since it's mostly a high-end breed...

I am willing to travel to Mass, NY, NJ...PA would be pushing it though. I'm in CT. 

I'm looking for perfectly healthy, perfectly white, no stains, fluffy male pup. It breaks my heart to see the quality pups out there for sale at exorbitant prices. I wish I could I could buy them, but to be honest, since the money aspect is so important to breeders, I'm approaching this from a very business-like professional manner. Of course once I get home with the puppy (if i'm ever able to find one) I will shower it will love the second i can get my hands on his little body. 

I will NOT adopt a dog. I'm not the adopt-a-dog kind of person, and I would really appreciate members respecting that decision. I don't think adoption is for everyone. You have to have the right kind of disposition for it, and I feel if a person does not feel right about adopting then they shouldn't. In the end it only hurts the dog, and it's not fair to the dog. It doesn't mean I don't have all the love in the world to give. 


I'm also looking for an open relationship with a breeder, being that I'm traveling so far, I want to be able to see actual pics/video. skype online or via email, of the available pups. I will not blindly travel hours to visit dogs I have not yet inspected the quality of online. 

Any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First, I am so sorry for your loss, more than I can say. I have 3 at the rainbow bridge as many of us do (sadly). I understand your frustation, prior to coming to SM, I didn't know which way was up and it can be very devestating.

Not sure if I am allowed to say this, but there is a WONDERFUL breeder in one of the areas that you mentioned. I have had numerous conversations with her, and she is a hands on breeder. Her name is Mary H and she is on this forum. 

One thing I will tell you, is the most important things is HEALTH, which I am sure you know, as well as a breeder, breeding to the standard.

If Mary H, does not have any babies available, I know she will give you tons of information to help you. She has been involved with Maltese a very long time.

I also have to tell you, that paying for a Maltese, yes may seem like a lot, but I promise you, the cost you save in vet care, far outways, the cost of a healthy puppy. 

I do hope this helps, and their our members on here if have got pups from Mary H. and they are adorable.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for your recent loss of your baby. Many of us have been through it and it is so difficult. Before I had London & Preston, I lost my 1yr old boy Maltese named Benson due to a liver shunt. He was not from a reputable show breeder but I did not know about bad breeders at the time. I got London only a month after Benson passed, not to fill his place, but to help me heal. Having a new puppy to focus on really helped me heal, and even though London is now almost 4, I still think about Benson almost every day and miss him. Thankfully, Preston is JUST like Benson was, only healthy, so it feels amazing having another boy that reminds me so much of my 1st Maltese.

You will have some trouble finding a pet Maltese for $1000, but if you are willing to go up to the $1500 mark you can get a nice little boy.  Sometimes you will find a nice one for around $1250 also. Any pup under 6 months old should work great for you, and if you find one in the 6-month age range, you will get a better idea of his personality. At 12 weeks, they have personalities, but they can sometimes be hard to distinguish from typical puppy behavior. Many times a 6-month old will become available because he didn't work out for showing, like his bite went slightly off or he won't be big enough, etc. Those can be great opportunities for you to snatch one up!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I'm sorry for your recent loss of your baby. Many of us have been through it and it is so difficult. Before I had London & Preston, I lost my 1yr old boy Maltese named Benson due to a liver shunt. He was not from a reputable show breeder but I did not know about bad breeders at the time. I got London only a month after Benson passed, not to fill his place, but to help me heal. Having a new puppy to focus on really helped me heal, and even though London is now almost 4, I still think about Benson almost every day and miss him. Thankfully, Preston is JUST like Benson was, only healthy, so it feels amazing having another boy that reminds me so much of my 1st Maltese.
> 
> You will have some trouble finding a pet Maltese for $1000, but if you are willing to go up to the $1500 mark you can get a nice little boy.  Sometimes you will find a nice one for around $1250 also. Any pup under 6 months old should work great for you, and if you find one in the 6-month age range, you will get a better idea of his personality. At 12 weeks, they have personalities, but they can sometimes be hard to distinguish from typical puppy behavior. Many times a 6-month old will become available because he didn't work out for showing, like his bite went slightly off or he won't be big enough, etc. Those can be great opportunities for you to snatch one up!


 
Lisa, very good advice. Boys are less expensive than girls (usually) and all the other wonderful reasons you mentioned.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't expect to get such fast repsonses! thank you very much allheart and squishy!

Allheart, I was doing fine until you wrote this:


> I got London only a month after Benson passed, not to fill his place, but to help me heal.


 i just broke down in tears, it's been so difficult. Thanks for understanding the pain of losing a pet. It's the most surrealist thing I've ever been through because I've never lost anything I loved to a death, not even a relative, so it was my first experience with mourning a loss. he was the king of the house and we had an incredible bond and I'm dealing with so many feelings of guilt. Even guilty for looking at other pets to adopt. But I'm moving on, although very difficult at times. Of course it doesn't make it any easier when people minimize your grief just because it was a pet. My husband and I have no children together in the house (I have a 20 year old son from a pervious relationship who lives in another country). So he was truly my baby. The month before he passed away i had bought him a pet stroller and took him around town and he LOVED it. hopefull i can use that brand new stroller for my new baby boy. Like you I'm not looking to replace, just looking to bring the joy back into our warm and loving home. 
allheart, could you please forward me mar H.'s info. or vice versa. I'd really love to hear from her. 

I'm willing to spend a little more for the right pup for me, for us, for our home. If you only knew the amount of love I have to give to one of these little guys. My husband often says that whatever dog gets me as his mommy will be one of the luckiest little guys on earth.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The best place to start is the American Maltese Association's breeder list.

American Maltese Association Breeder Referral

The breeders on this list can refer you to other breeders in your area if they don't have what you are looking for.

$1,000 is doable if you are willing to get a slightly older boy. I've seen quite a few little boys from reputable show breeders for under $1,000 six months or older. Of course, you may have to have to fly to pick him up or have him flown to you which will cost you a few hundred dollars more.

As far as "perfectly healthy, perfectly white, no stains", since you are dealing with a living creature there is no way to guarantee perfect health. Many of us have Maltese who are not perfectly white, but have lemon on their ears or other parts of their body. Tear staining is very common in teething puppies so be prepared for that.

I lost my beloved Lady at almost 16 last spring so I understand the grief and guilt you are feeling. I've had Bailey for four months now and as much as I love him, I still cry for my Lady. You can never replace the ones you've lost, but getting another one eases the pain.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> I didn't expect to get such fast repsonses! thank you very much allheart and squishy!
> 
> Allheart, I was doing fine until you wrote this: i just broke down in tears, it's been so difficult. Thanks for understanding the pain of losing a pet. It's the most surrealist thing I've ever been through because I've never lost anything I loved to a death, not even a relative, so it was my first experience with mourning a loss. he was the king of the house and we had an incredible bond and I'm dealing with so many feelings of guilt. Even guilty for looking at other pets to adopt. But I'm moving on, although very difficult at times. Of course it doesn't make it any easier when people minimize your grief just because it was a pet. My husband and I have no children together in the house (I have a 20 year old son from a pervious relationship who lives in another country). So he was truly my baby. The month before he passed away i had bought him a pet stroller and took him around town and he LOVED it. hopefull i can use that brand new stroller for my new baby boy. Like you I'm not looking to replace, just looking to bring the joy back into our warm and loving home.
> allheart, could you please forward me mar H.'s info. or vice versa. I'd really love to hear from her.
> ...


Oh sweetheart that wasn't me, that lost a fur-baby so young, that was LJ Squishy. But we all know that pain. Hugs.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I guess i could see clearly through my glassy eyes. thanks again so much.

I don't have to have a "perfect" pet persay. I just wanted to make sure that potential breeders have a better understanding of what I'm looking for. In fact, i just found a puppy that is not white at all and is absolutely adorable! however she was already sold, so i guess i'm learning along the way what I want. But honestly, whatever I get I'll love. I just have some "preferences", but nothing is written in stone. 

I did check the AMA site, but I haven't had much luck with it, so far. I'm still trying.

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> . However, I'm having a heck of a time finding a breeder who not only has pups available right now (I know these things take time but I'm impatient) who will also welcome the buyer to come look at the liter and pick and take home without having to put a NON-refundable deposit on a dog I haven't even met!
> 
> I'm also looking for an open relationship with a breeder, being that I'm traveling so far, I want to be able to see actual pics/video. skype online or via email, of the available pups. I will not blindly travel hours to visit dogs I have not yet inspected the quality of online.


Since reputable breeders only sell the puppies they don't intend to show and Maltese have such small litters, it can be difficult to find a breeder with puppies available right now. Most have waiting lists, although since females are more in demand, boys are easier to find.

It takes time to build that open relationship with a breeder. As you know from the pet you just lost, you are looking for a companion who will hopefully be with you for many, many years. Try to be patient and concentrate on finding the right breeder first.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya know I read you were willing to go to PA for a puppy. I have been talking to a breeder off of the AMA list in PA. Bevway Maltese and her names Beverly. She said she normally always has puppies available is a highly reputable breeder! There's a thread about her in the Breeders Forum if you want o read what posters were saying. If you want more information look her up on the AMA list for PA. She also told me she has a close friend who breeds Malts too just in case she doesn't have the baby your looking for and some are closer to 6 months of age . Hope that helps


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Josymir Maltese is an excellent show breeder and she is also in PA. She recently had a litter of four male puppies who are just adorable. I don't know how much she is asking for her male pups, but I would think her price would be closer to 1500. She is very good on telling you about temperament. Her dogs are very sweet. Good luck!:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4: I was also thinking of Josymir and Bevway. They are both active show breeders and have beautiful dogs from the pictures I've seen and they're in the general region you talked about. I was in touch with Josy when I was looking and she was good about communicating but didn't have any dogs at the time. I'm in NYC and went to Chrisman in PA because there really aren't reputable/ethical breeders near me. Their prices are higher than many others but I got my Tyler at 8 months of age, as Marj suggested - they were holding him for show but his testicles never descended so I ended up getting him for a very good price. And I loved getting that age dog. He was very well trained, never missed on pads and outside, full of life but not running me ragged, the sweetest disposition and adjusted almost immediately to us. Can't say enough for teens -- when it comes to dogs that is. :HistericalSmiley: He does have tear stains but also as Marj says, there are no guarantees when it comes to a living, breathing animal (or much else in life). I wanted happy, healthy, sweet and sure of himself and got all that and more.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

You guys are fantastic with all this wonderful advice. I'm going to check the two PA breeders from the AMA site. Thanks so much!

I'm really beginning to learn so much about Malteses and the more I learn the more I want one. But i'll be patient. I am already developing a relationship with a couple breeders, so we'll see how that goes. I would really love to get one and continue in this wonderful community. You are all so helpful!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to SM & hello from CT! :aktion033:

We all feel your pain & have all been there on the same search at one time. I lost my sweet Chloe at 4 yrs & came to this forum looking for information on finding a Maltese too. I read tremendously for several months before posting. What I learned was so useful & valuable it enabled a perfect match when I found Zoey. She is a Josymir. At times it was hard to be patient, but timing is an important of your search. Keep us posted & good luck on finding a new baby.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. I'm so sorry for your loss too  The pain is so raw.
I notice that malteses don't seem to live that long. Is this accurate? I know there are no guarantees but I'd be crushed if i lost another little boy so soon. 

I understand this is a Maltese forum but I hope no one will mind my sharing pics of my sweet baby boy "kitty" aka Walter, whom I lost on sept 30th 2011. 

This is him when he was a kitten 17 years ago


















Taken about 10 years ago









5 years ago


















He slept with me when I was very ill this past summer.









This past summer. Protecting him from the sun.









He was the first to wear my anniversary pearls.









he was the cutest sleeper.






































taken this past summer.









In his Igo2 that we bought him last summer. He loved it.









You can see how much we both loved him. Our lives and home are so empty without him. We hope to change that very soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your kitty is beautiful! If you are a cat lover you will love having a Maltese! 

To answer your question about how long Maltese live, they have the same life expectancy of any dog, around 15 years. Unfortunately Maltese, like every other breed, are prone to certain genetic health issues. That's why it's so important to take your time to find a reputable Maltese breeder who is very knowledgeable in genetics and screens for health issues before breeding. I'm excited that you've already found a couple of breeders you are building a relationship with.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks ladiesmom. I think I lucked out already on the kind of breeders I found right off the bat. It's a far drive but I know it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> I'm at my wits end trying to find a fairly affordable Maltese in my area. I currently live in CT (todays date is Nov 26, 2011). I want to spend around $1,000 (don't laugh) but am willing to go a bit higher for a very good quality (young) male (non alpha) dog.
> 
> *You should be able to find a good quality Maltese for that amount or maybe just a little more. And Maltese are very mild-mannered *
> 
> ...


*Best of luck in your search *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> Thanks ladiesmom. I think I lucked out already on the kind of breeders I found right off the bat. It's a far drive but I know it will be worth it in the end.


Wonderful! I hope you'll stay here so you can share your new little guy with us when you find him!


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks zooeys mom 

Lady's mom, I sure will. In fact I can't wait to show him/her off! as you can see I'm one of those crazy picture-taking mommies.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope it all works out for you  You have some excellent suggestions. I am particularly fond of Josymir myself.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwwwwww Walter was so cute! I was just watching a special on his breed today on Animal Planet Cats 101. Was he a Persian? He looked so loved and cared for even at his advanced age! I am so sorry about your loss and I hope you find your next baby really soon!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh he is so beautiful! I could talk about the cuteness of each photo! I love the ones where he's sleeping on a little pillow and in the bed! And with his little tongue out :wub: I can tell how much you love him and he was adorable! Im so sorry for your loss and so many of us here know that awful pain and sadness  I miss my sweet little peluche and still cry for him....good luck in your search it seems your are on the right track and I can't wait to hear about when you finally get him and see some pics! 



LottaLoveToGive said:


> Thanks, Ann. I'm so sorry for your loss too  The pain is so raw.
> I notice that malteses don't seem to live that long. Is this accurate? I know there are no guarantees but I'd be crushed if i lost another little boy so soon.
> 
> I understand this is a Maltese forum but I hope no one will mind my sharing pics of my sweet baby boy "kitty" aka Walter, whom I lost on sept 30th 2011.
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh those were adorable photos of Walter. What a beauty and I can tell how loved he was. I hope a Maltese brings joy into your life. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. You can see the love between you and Walter in all the photos.

One of our SM members (very reputable breeder) had a male available, but she's in Iowa. I would love to have her boy as it's adorable. If you're interest, please send me a pm and I will provide you with the info.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I really enjoyed seeing all your photos of Walter, it is clear to see how much he was loved and how lovable he was- thank you for sharing those- they were fantastic.

good luck on finding your Malt- I don't have any advice on breeders but I'm sure you will find someone out there just waiting for you to be his new mama!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Absolutely precious pictures of your Walter... I grew up with cats, worked at a vet hospital and so miss seeing them. I have a daughter and grandchild who are very allergic to cats so no cats in my home!.. Seeing these pictures are very enjoyable to me.. Thanks for sharing and be blessed in your search for your puppy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless his gorgeous precious heart, and yours. I truly and so sorry, and here is a huge ((((hug))). The one thing special is that they will always be with us in our hearts as difficult as it is. Much love, Christine


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to SM! I loved seeing pictures of your Walter...he's beautiful and it's very apparent how loved he was. I lost my cat, Isaiah earlier this year to cancer...he was almost 13 years old and he was our first family pet. We were all devestated, but our dog Bailey brings a lot of joy in to our lives. 

I wish you the best in your search. If you are willing to fly to bring your puppy home, I know of a few breeders with boys available.


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Those are adorable pictures of your Walter. Good luck with your search for your Maltese!


----------

